# Annabelle is home!



## taytaysmama (Oct 26, 2010)

After a 15 hour day of traveling, Miss Annabelle is home! Taylor still is not sure what he thinks of her. She is 10 weeks old.






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Everyone here loves her. She will be a great addition to the family.


----------



## indyco (Oct 25, 2010)

she is adorable..... i want her


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

awww isn't she precious


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is absolutely precious!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness! She is sooo precious, what a sweet little face. Congrats! I really love Taylor too.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How perfectly sweet she is! Congratulations!!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwww annabelle is a small sweet little girl. it looks like there getting along.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! She is precious!!! I just Love her sweet little face! She looks like she just fits right in and made herself right at home 
Congrats on the new baby!!!!:hello1:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

She's very cute!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She is gorgeous!! I bet she will grow on Taylor in no time.  Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yay! Home sweet home! She is just adorable!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

She is so adorable...you sure had a quick trip to Colorado to pick her up. The pictures are wonderful. Looking forward to seeing Annabelle and Taylor in more pictures as time goes by.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Annabelle is Taylor's aunt lol. She's really cute, I love her! Her Sire is Bryco's Great Grand Sire.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

What a sweet lil doll she is!  I can't wait to see more pics


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG she is soooooo adorable! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome home Annabelle!!!!!!!
She is completely adorable!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh my god!! she is soo adorable! Lucky...I want her too


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

She is adorable. Love the pics of both together.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi and welcome little annabelle she is so tiny i love her


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

Awww she is gorgeous. congrats on the new arrival, she looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

i love her big head!!! soo cute...beautiful big round eyes too!!!! shes sooo cute!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww she looks just like my Pixie did when she was a baby, tooo cute x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

She is so very cute!
Congrats on your new baby!
I also love Taylor, his wee white stripe is adorable! x


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

She is adorable! And she looks just like I imagine my little Gracie looked at that age!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

She so adorable!!! awwwwww xxx


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

she is stunning


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh little Annabelle you are breathtaking! Welcome to ChiPpl......:hello1:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What a precious little baby she is! I want a little girl chi so bad. Your Taylor is one handsome boy too! Love the white strike on his back!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Annabelle, you are a little "heart-stopper!" You and Taylor will bring your mom lots of joy!


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

SOOOO cute!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG, how cute is she??!! Congratulations!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

She's gorgeous!! Looks like she's settling in well too!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww....................She is beautiful and so very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Awww congratulations on your new baby xx


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations! Reminds me of when Joey first met Paco...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

love the pics, she's just gorgeous


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------

